# DANG IT!!!!!!!



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Daughter and I started making cat sets about a week or so ago. Land owner told me he had seen a cat cross the road near a creek so we go have a look and find tracks going both directions in a narrow spot. We put in a walk through with 2 traps. This mourning, both traps tripped, fresh tracks and no cat!

1 trap had a stick holding the jaws open but was still in the bed, the other had a touch of fur and was pulled out of the bed.



The remake



I doubt this cat will step here again but I figure another may come by. I also built this cubby about 20ft down the creek and planted a 550. Crow wing hanging in the tree above it.



Had another dirt hole set that I believe caught a possum and it pulled the trap out of the bed then slipped out of the trap. Next, a cat walked in and stole all the bait. Left tracks in the trap bed! Oh well, guess it happens but, DANG IT!!!!

Steve


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Your cubby looks like it should nail him!!!! Good luck!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

nice pics.....good luck hoto:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Hope I can show some pics of a cat soon!

Steve


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty open sets, if you're trying to guide a cat through that opening you have to guide the feet, put little sharp sticks ( like spikes ) around the trap. Not to far apart as to let a pad fit between them. Look through the animals eyes and see which would be the safest approach.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm paranoid about those little sticks around my sets. I'm afraid if critters dig or trip over them they may flip/trip them into the jaws. Any guide stick I use I wedge down into the ground. For raccoon and fox guide sticks I like our mutli-flora rose bushes. Cut off a sprig at an angle and shove it where you need it. Roses come with thorns and seem to work pretty good. Best of luck. Least the critter is working the set.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with ya Rick on guide'in a cats foot--- the timing is pretty open on the walk through--- should make a catch if the animal hits it just right.

The cubby--- or modified dirthole looks good. That set would take a coyote.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

NattyB said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I'm paranoid about those little sticks around my sets. I'm afraid if critters dig or trip over them they may flip/trip them into the jaws. Any guide stick I use I wedge down into the ground. For raccoon and fox guide sticks I like our mutli-flora rose bushes. Cut off a sprig at an angle and shove it where you need it. Roses come with thorns and seem to work pretty good. Best of luck. Least the critter is working the set.


 Great idea with the rose bush, didn't have them when I was up N., in den sets usually up against a tree, it would be made pretty well enclosed, step over branch, with an open pad size area, next ( depends how long of den I want ) another step over branch than the trap. hope this makes sense!! Lynx sets had usually 2 # 3's set up that way. If trapping in cold country the little sticks freeze into the ground real fast.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A guide stick or two is fine... don't over do it, or all you'll catch is sticks lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I went out this evening and looked them over.Used some dead blackberry vines for more guiding.

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good looking set AZ, I thought Arizona is all cages like Colorado................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


>


 That looks real nice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> good looking set AZ, I thought Arizona is all cages like Colorado................


 it is 220, but you can still set steel on private property. Thanx 220...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Hassell...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredatorhunter said:


> it is 220, but you can still set steel on private property. Thanx 220...


thanks AZ...........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I only have 12 acres of private land to trap, and it's to far for me to go every day...


----------

